# NBA Draft Lottery



## Basel

It's tomorrow. Who do you guys think will get the #1 pick? I'll feel bad for the Nets if it's not them.


----------



## King Joseus

I'll be highly amused if the Nets don't get #1. Also good would be the Knicks moving into the top 3 to make their pick going to Utah even more comical.

I'll predict that Golden State gets #1, though.


----------



## HKF

Shouldn't this be in the draft forum?


----------



## Wade County

I think Twolves get it, then pick their 6th PG in 2 years :laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy

im mildly interested as a result of my team being in the lottery this year. The chance is almost nil that they move up at all, but theres still always that snowballs chance.... cp3+turner= money!


----------



## Tooeasy

also on a side note... i jumped on the lottery simulator on espn.com and my very first time I hit the button the hornets garnered the #1 pick... i vowed not to even look at that damn page again hoping my mojo translates


----------



## SheriffKilla

Ima say the Wizards get it, they seemed to win it everytime I played the lottery machine, we will see though...
Cant wait for the lottery though because it seems the top 4 picks are set just depends on who picks where...


----------



## Vuchato

Lets hope history holds true, Nets won it back in 1990, then again in 2000, hopefully again in 2010.


----------



## Kidd

Please God let the Nets get 1st pick.


----------



## MicCheck12

Is it today.??


----------



## E.H. Munro

Basel said:


> It's tomorrow. Who do you guys think will get the #1 pick? I'll feel bad for the Nets if it's not them.


I won't. Not one iota.


----------



## tr1986

it's the first time the pistons have been in since the ill-fated 2003-04 draft. crossing fingers for a top-4 pick, thereby favors or cousins, but philly or indiana seem like they have some karma in their favor this year for the big prize.


----------



## croco

No team that won 12 games should ever get rewarded with the first pick. 

I'm hoping that Philly gets a Top 3 pick, maybe Memphis will eventually have some luck in the lottery too.


----------



## HB

If the Nets dont get number 1 its not the end of the world. Cousins and Turner are going to be decent pros too. Just means that Bron aint coming to Jersey 'yet'

And that croco post above me is stupefying to say the least. So what type of team should get rewarded with the pick then? If the worst team cant get the number 1 then who's deserving?


----------



## Dissonance

I had picked the Warriors when this was asked couple months ago, but I'm gonna go with LA Clippers, who I successfully predicted last yr to get it.


I think something out of left field is going to happen.


----------



## Ben

is tonight. 
:baseldance:


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Draft Lottery*

Nets will be pissed when their 25% doesn't get them the #1.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: Draft Lottery*

Please just let the Eastern Conference get the top picks. Everyone knows that need it more


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Draft Lottery*

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-draft-forum/442777-nba-draft-lottery.html

Already a thread in draft forum.


----------



## Ninjatune

Nets wont get #1 and it will be funny.


----------



## Ben

I hope they don't get the #1. It'd be brilliant. I'm hoping for Pacers to get it, they need Wall. Cousins next to Lopez on the Nets would be fun too.


----------



## HKF

My hope for the top 4:

Indiana - John Wall
Philadelphia - Evan Turner
Detroit - Demarcus Cousins
New Jersey - Derrick Favors

That would be good for the league IMO.


----------



## HB

> Since NBA Draft lottery began in '85, only 1 team w/no. 1 pick (spurs) has won a title - Darren Rovell


For all you who think the Nets are doomed if they dont get the 1. The only thing that proves is that Bron isn't going there this year.

Prokhorov said he wants a championship within the next 5 years, with or without Wall he will build a competitive roster.


----------



## Ninjatune

HB said:


> Prokhorov said he wants a championship within the next 5 years.......


Funniest thing I've heard in a long time. No way in hell they even sniff a championship anytime soon.


----------



## HB

Lol because you have a crystal ball? Funny that the team you have in your avvy was also a laughing stock till a billionaire purchased the team.


----------



## Ninjatune

Yep, and you see how stacked our trophy case is.....


----------



## HB

Well you shoulda won the ship against the Heat, but there are a bunch of 'mental midgets' on that team...so...


----------



## ATLien

That Nets winning the championship in 5 years stuff is gold


----------



## gi0rdun

I think the Pacers need Wall more than anyone. I'd love to see the Pistons get in the Top 3. Philly would be fun.

I'm going to go the the Sixers winning the first pick as a little throwback Iverson thing.

But I'm crossing my fingers for the Warriors.


----------



## HB

Yeah but what's the new owner supposed to say...we hope to be in the lottery for the next 5 years. Are you guys serious?


----------



## gi0rdun

Also see either one of the Hornets or Jazz moving up because of the whole NBA has to protect its stars thing.

Just don't plan on seeing the Wolves win it. Maybe Kings will get a top 3 pick.


----------



## Ninjatune

HB said:


> Yeah but what's the new owner supposed to say...we hope to be in the lottery for the next 5 years. Are you guys serious?


Nah, he's saying what he's supposed to say, but those believing it are delusional.


----------



## HB

Ninjatune said:


> Nah, he's saying what he's supposed to say, but those believing it are delusional.


What we expect is that he will spend whatever amount it takes to make the team competitive


----------



## Vuchato

Ninjatune said:


> Nah, he's saying what he's supposed to say, but those believing it are delusional.


well, we'll see in 5 years I guess.

Anyway, an hour left and I think I'm gonna suffocate first.


----------



## rocketeer

there's really no reason to try to predict who is going to get what pick unless you feel the lottery is rigged.


----------



## rebelsun

Regardless of a logjam at the position, if the Warriors win the lotto, their asking price easily increases by $25-50m.

If playing lotto conspiracy theory, I would guess either NJ, SAC, or GS wins based on their relative ownership/arena/etc situations; SAC being the team with probably the most urgent situation.


----------



## Ben

Sacramento? Tyreke and Wall backcourt would be very, very fun.


----------



## rebelsun

FX™ said:


> Sacramento? Tyreke and Wall backcourt would be very, very fun.


It would create a ton of hype and force the city's hand in committing to a new arena. If not, the existing suitor cities will be salivating even more.


----------



## Dissonance

rocketeer said:


> there's really no reason to try to predict who is going to get what pick unless you feel the lottery is rigged.


That makes less sense. And since history has shown not everything falls in order it's sort of fun thing to do. Far more pointless thread games being played currently or in the past. Why bother posting?


----------



## TM

HB said:


> What we expect is that he will spend whatever amount it takes to make the team competitive


People don't understand how much money this guy has. Ignore what that other dude was saying, HB. Forget competitive. That dude wants to win. He's Mark Cuban x 10. You had it right the first time. He'll spend whatever amount it takes to _win a championship_.


----------



## Rather Unique

I'm hoping BIG time for the Jazz to end up with a top 4 pick. As a Heat fan and Knick hater that would make my night. It would also make the Jazz pretty good looking towards the future with some insurance for Booz should he leave.


----------



## MemphisX

Go Grizzlies!!!

Git 'er dun!


----------



## croco

It only matters to a certain extent how much money Prokhorov wants to spend on players, that's why there is a salary cap. While there are ways to circumvent the cap, the amount you can actually use at a time is not unlimited and adding good players will only get you so far, you need a superstar and/or several All-Stars. You can be totally committed to spending as much as you want and more than anyone else, but it still might not be enough.


----------



## Marcus13

This doesn't make sense to me. There are 14 ping pong balls that go into the plastic thing...meaning each team has one...so how do teams have higher chances then other teams for their ball to be picked? Shouldn't there be a lot more than 14 ping pong balls in there?


----------



## gi0rdun

Lol. If the Sixers win Jrue Holiday gets to celebrate losing his job.


----------



## HKF

I love that the Nets are owned by Ivan Drago.


----------



## Rather Unique

Marcus, I think they do it by numbered combinations of ping pong balls. I think before the draft they assign four digit combinations to each lottery team in conjuction with their % chance of winning the lottery, then they draw four balls an whichever matches the combination they have pre-determined the rest is history... 

i think i just confused myself...


----------



## Rather Unique

Pacers ****ed.


----------



## Dissonance

Sixers and Wiz movedup to top 3


----------



## Cris

Wizards and 76ers move up


----------



## croco

Philly has moved up!


----------



## Basel

Oh wow, it's down to Sixers/Wizards/Nets.


----------



## HKF

Yes the top 3 are going East. This is fantastic for the Eastern Conference.


----------



## MemphisX

Eastern conference revival like 2003.


----------



## gi0rdun

**** are you serious


----------



## Marcus13

Minnesota and Golden State get knocked out in favor of bigger markets in Philly and Washington DC....I'm not sayin, Im just sayin


----------



## MemphisX

Stern's gift to Uncle Abe?


----------



## thegza

damn


----------



## Sir Patchwork

LeBron is going to the Nets. Hearing him talk about the Nets being a "global" team is right up LeBron's alley. Now if they get the 1st pick, it's a done deal. For some reason I feel it will be Washington though. Just a hunch based on nothing.


----------



## HKF

It would kind of suck for Minnesota to end up with Favors, considering they already have Jefferson and Love.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Damn once again the Wolves got the shaft at #1.


----------



## Rather Unique

Marcus13 said:


> Minnesota and Golden State get knocked out in favor of bigger markets in Philly and Washington DC....I'm not sayin, Im just sayin


After the T-wolves brainiac management of last yrs. draft they deserve to get flung outta the top 3.


----------



## Cris

the nets get third! LOL


----------



## Basel

Nets are #3.


----------



## Tooeasy

oh yuck, wall to the wizards


----------



## Basel

Wizards get #1. 76ers #2.


----------



## Marcus13

Bye Bye, Gilbert!


----------



## Cris

Wizards win! What happens to Agent Zero now?


----------



## Rather Unique

ahhhhhh haha that ol lady is in shock.


----------



## OneBadLT123

LOL at the Nets...


----------



## gi0rdun

Hahahah Jrue Holiday was smiling when they got 2nd.


----------



## jokeaward

Get ready, Gilbert!

How many TV games will the Wizards have? Two? What a quagmire. The Sixers would've been fun for Wall.


----------



## Dissonance

1. Wizards
2. Sixers
3. Nets


----------



## Basel

Wizards better not **** up this time around with the #1 pick.


----------



## Marcus13

Rather Unique said:


> After the T-wolves brainiac management of last yrs. draft they deserve to get flung outta the top 3.


That was quite possibly one of the worst drafts ever. Any team can miss on a prospect from time to time...but that was just unacceptable


----------



## HKF

Gift for Abe. 

I am calling it now.

Washington - John Wall, PG (Flip Saunders is a great coach for him too)
Philadelphia - Evan Turner, SG
New Jersey - Derrick Favors, PF
Minnesota - Demarcus Cousins, C


----------



## HB

Man that was a divine pick but the Nets must not pick Favors. Cousins is better. Oh well it looks more likely that Bron is staying in Cleveland.


----------



## croco

Gonna be interesting what Philly does, wouldn't rule out anyone out of Turner, Cousins or Favors.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

And Gilbert is officially a memory.


----------



## OneBadLT123

That Wall interview was just embarrassing for ESPN...


----------



## Marcus13

Minnesota has to look to trade out of that spot or trade existing pieces..no?


----------



## rebelsun

Turner and Iguodala would be a fantastic wing pair; absolutely no excuse for them not to win next year.


----------



## jokeaward

The Wolves should trade the pick and Rubio's rights like Boston did. They don't need a rich man's Zach Randolph in Cousins.

But they will turn Foye, expiring Miller, and the no. 6 pick into Flynn and some crazy no. 4 pick... ugh. But at least they'll get bad enough to lose and draft the next short, slashing PG instead of a wingman who can score.


----------



## MemphisX

I bet you can get that #2 pick if you take on Elton Brand's corpse. Minnesota? Helloooooooo


----------



## Wade County

Is Gilbert trade bait? Would anyone take THAT contract?

Turner may even be the better fit...this will be interesting


----------



## Kidd Karma

Top 3 picks to the Atlantic Division.


----------



## HB

RebelSun said:


> Turner and Iguodala would be a fantastic wing pair; absolutely no excuse for them not to win next year.


Dont their skills mirror each other? Turner's not an off the ball wing

Nets should pick Cousins, he and Lopez will destroy frontcourts for years. Too much to handle

The East finally getting some talent


----------



## gi0rdun

with the 6th pick in the 2010 NBA draft, the Golden State Warriors select Jeremy Lin from Harvard


----------



## croco

MB30 said:


> Is Gilbert trade bait? Would anyone take THAT contract?
> 
> Turner may even be the better fit...this will be interesting


Better fit for what exactly? They will build around Wall and everyone else is expendable. Arenas was gone anyway, no matter what the outcome of the lottery would have been.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Kidd Karma said:


> Top 3 picks to the Atlantic Division.


I dont know if this is a testament to how ****ty the division was, or how crooked the NBA is to balance things out.

Crazy


----------



## Basel

fjkdsi said:


> Ima say the Wizards get it, they seemed to win it everytime I played the lottery machine, we will see though...
> Cant wait for the lottery though because it seems the top 4 picks are set just depends on who picks where...


Good call.


----------



## rebelsun

HB said:


> Dont their skills mirror each other? Turner's not an off the ball wing.


Not in a complementary sense, but that they're 6'6-6'7 guys that can do just about everything well on a basketball court; no significant weaknesses in either.


----------



## Tooeasy

Kidd Karma said:


> Top 3 picks to the Atlantic Division.


Except for the number 1 pick... which happens to go to a team in the southeast division.


----------



## jokeaward

MemphisX said:


> I bet you can get that #2 pick if you take on Elton Brand's corpse. Minnesota? Helloooooooo


His gimped version would be the third best Timberwolf, they're so bad. But he has a lot of salary/cap space to match in the trade.


----------



## croco

If the lottery was rigged, Boston would have landed Greg Oden or Kevin Durant three years ago.


----------



## Vuchato

Uh, Washington isn't in the Atlantic anymore.


----------



## tr1986

washington/boston as the NBA's new marquee matchup?


----------



## Kidd Karma

Yep, Blatche should be a goner too, don't need the negative, the losing will be the only negative over there for a year or 2.


----------



## Marcus13

Plus Jersey would have undoubtedly got the #1 pick


----------



## Vuchato

RebelSun said:


> Not in a complementary sense, but that they're 6'6-6'7 guys that can do just about everything well on a basketball court; no significant weaknesses in either.


neither can shoot worth a lick.


----------



## jokeaward

Arenas' absence really helped their odds!

He earned his money, lol.


----------



## Dissonance

Games are fixed and lottery is rigged. Must suck to be an NBA fan thinking this. I'm confused as to why you still watch if you really believe this bull****.


----------



## HKF

The first two picks will be Wall and Turner. Thad Young will move to the bench, Iggy to the 3. You are crazy, if you think Philly is going to pass on him. This dude is the next NBA superstar wing.


----------



## jokeaward

tr1986 said:


> washington/boston as the NBA's new marquee matchup?


Rondo would start over Wall. You do remember the Wizards lost 16 straight, right?


----------



## Rather Unique

HB said:


> Dont their skills mirror each other? Turner's not an off the ball wing
> 
> *Nets should pick Cousins, he and Lopez will destroy frontcourts for years. Too much to handle*
> 
> The East finally getting some talent


While that has nasty potential. I will say this, that would've been an A+ frontcourt back in the day, but with so many teams with stretch 4's i'd be afraid that a Cousins+Lopez front court would have trouble extending their D and staying with some stretch 4s. They would need a versatile 4 to come off the bench (IE: a Lamar Odom like the Lakers have). 

That's why many think Favors would work better, more athleticism. 

But who knows, if they fulfill their potentials, their inside scoring maybe too much for the problem of stretch 4s.


----------



## rebelsun

Vuchato said:


> neither can shoot worth a lick.


Probably the weakest area of each, but Iggy is a career 32% from 3, and Turner hit on over 36% of his college attempts (albeit in modest attempts). They may be below-average, but they're not horrible. That's what Kapono's for.


----------



## jokeaward

This is a shame, I was really looking forward to Wall or Turner toiling three or four years in Minnesota before leaving or being traded, zero playoff berths like McCants and Foye.


----------



## HKF

A Turner-Iggy combo should be a triangle offense type of team anyway. Turner's mid-range is ridiculous. His mechanics are good and his work ethic is off the charts. Do you really believe he's not going to become a good shooter in the pros?


----------



## HKF

Also the Warriors totally tanked the last three months of the year and didn't get rewarded for it. Good.


----------



## Rather Unique

jokeaward said:


> This is a shame, I was really looking forward to Wall or Turner toiling three or four years in Minnesota before leaving or being traded, zero playoff berths like *McCants* and Foye.


except Mccants sucks.


----------



## jokeaward

This might make sense.

Wolves send Jefferson, #4, and Rubio to the Sixers
Sixers send Brand, #2 to Minnesota

Philly: Holiday until Rubio, Iggy, Young, Cousins/Favors, Jefferson
Wolves: Flynn, Brewer, Turner, Brand, Love

It's pretty lean for the Wolves.


----------



## MemphisX

Rebirth of the big markets.

Washington, Philly, Brooklyn and LeBron to Chicago.

New York is New York...sort of like the Cubs. They will still make money when they suck.


----------



## jokeaward

Rather Unique said:


> except Mccants sucks.


Are you deconstructing a sarcastic quip?

The Wolves were 14-7 in 2004-05 and then finished in the lottery, that was one of the closest drafts I followed and I was giddy that Granger was available, such an easy pick. Then it all went so wrong, and the same offseason they picked up Marko Jaric. It was ugly.

But other than going back to 1999 there weren't lottery picks (that aren't still on the team).


----------



## f22egl

croco said:


> Better fit for what exactly? They will build around Wall and everyone else is expendable. *Arenas was gone anyway, no matter what the outcome of the lottery would have been.*


I think Arenas will be in a Wizards uniform anyways given how huge his contract is over the next few years. Although if the Wizards were able to trade Arenas for cap space, they would have room for two max free agents.


----------



## HB

I just dont see how the Nets dont pick Cousins to go with Lopez. Thats a Bynum/Gasol type combo. Favors isn't doing that sorry to say.


----------



## jokeaward

> Sorry t-wolves fans!


 - Evan Turner
http://twitter.com/thekidet/status/14260118503

Eh, but the draft isn't now. The Wolves traded around in the top 5 for two straight years and Portland did in in 2006.


----------



## f22egl

jokeaward said:


> Rondo would start over Wall. You do remember the Wizards lost 16 straight, right?


The Wizards did beat Boston by double digits in their last meeting. Blatche has given KG problems. Of course, it's clearly obvious that Boston was saving their legs for the playoffs.


----------



## Dre

If Wall can guard twos they can keep Arenas. If he can't Arenas needs to go to a team that whiffed on a FA. 

Either way since there's nothing to really shoot for next year I'm willing to give it half a year to peep their compatibility.


----------



## Rather Unique

HB said:


> I just dont see how the Nets dont pick Cousins to go with Lopez. Thats a Bynum/Gasol type combo. Favors isn't doing that sorry to say.


put it to you this way HB, Cousins can't guard someone like KG, Dirk, Bosh, Amare or even Rashard Lewis (not that he's all that good). Granted, Shard can't guard him either so i guess it could be a wash, but if Cousins is playing the 4 with a non-athletic 5, they're gonna have trouble guarding the perimeter and pick and rolls/pops which is what 75% of the league runs. 

Favors on the other hand is more athletic therefore better adept to guarding those kind of plays with Brook.


----------



## HB

Man Favors didnt sell me at all this season. I dont really care about dude.


----------



## Dre

> put it to you this way HB, Cousins can't guard someone like KG, Dirk, Bosh, Amare or even Rashard Lewis (not that he's all that good). Granted, Shard can't guard him either so i guess it could be a wash, but if Cousins is playing the 4 with a non-athletic 5, they're gonna have trouble guarding the perimeter and pick and rolls/pops which is what 75% of the league runs.
> 
> Favors on the other hand is more athletic therefore better adept to guarding those kind of plays with Brook.



Makes sense.


----------



## rebelsun

Gilbert or no Gilbert, the Wiz will be very athletic and very fun to watch - Wall/NYoung/Thornton/Blatche/Javale.


----------



## Rather Unique

HB said:


> Man Favors didnt sell me at all this season. I dont really care about dude.


:laugh: i hear you, i was disappointed this season too, but I'm hoping it was all Paul Hewitt and their terrible guard play. I'm not saying Favors is better. I've stated my claim on that issue in the Favors vs. Cousins thread. I'm just pointing out why more people would have Favors on the Nets with Brook than Cousins, due to the 'fit'. If you're picking BPA you probably go with Cousins.


----------



## f22egl

Dre™ said:


> If Wall can guard twos they can keep Arenas. If he can't Arenas needs to go to a team that whiffed on a FA.
> 
> Either way since there's nothing to really shoot for next year I'm willing to give it half a year to peep their compatibility.


John Wall is supposed to have a very big wingspan. Not to mention that Arenas also has a wingspan of 6 foot 9. Arenas often guarded shooting guards in 2004-05, while Larry Hughes guarded point guards.


----------



## Dissonance

Let the speculation begin



> WojYahooNBA Houston and Portland are two teams that will be working No. 3 Nets and No. 4 Wolves hard to move up in the draft, league sources say.


----------



## Dre

f22egl said:


> John Wall is supposed to have a very big wingspan. Not to mention that Arenas also has a wingspan of 6 foot 9. Arenas often guarded shooting guards in 2004-05, while Larry Hughes guarded point guards.


Arenas isn't a good defender in general though.


----------



## jokeaward

Dre™;6280669 said:


> If Wall can guard twos they can keep Arenas. If he can't Arenas needs to go to a team that whiffed on a FA.


Yeaaaaah, about that. Gil at his 2005-06 level is questionable for $37 M the next two years, and there are two years over $20 after that. Kevin Durant was in high school in 05-06.

And that's when Arenas was healthy and not in trouble. Now.... gulp. Either way he isn't going to learn defense at this point.

In hindsight the Brian Cardinal deal might be better (tradeable, low-key guy).


----------



## HKF

If the Nets didn't have Lopez, I would take Cousins, but I think the top 4 in this draft are future all-stars. I think someone is going to trade up for that #4 pick and lord help the rest of the league if somehow Demarcus Cousins ends up in Houston for a pick and someone like Chase Budinger.


----------



## E.H. Munro

HKF said:


> If the Nets didn't have Lopez, I would take Cousins, but I think the top 4 in this draft are future all-stars. I think someone is going to trade up for that #4 pick and lord help the rest of the league if somehow Demarcus Cousins ends up in Houston for a pick and someone like Chase Budinger.


I was thinking about that during halftime, because I'd love to see Cousins lined up with Martin & Brooks.


----------



## MemphisX

Cousins and Yao? Or Favors and Yao?


----------



## mo76

LOL @ all the people saying "when the nets get john wall"


----------



## bball2223

HB said:


> I just dont see how the Nets dont pick Cousins to go with Lopez. Thats a Bynum/Gasol type combo. Favors isn't doing that sorry to say.


Why wouldn't Favors be doing that? 

Like Rather Unique stated, Lopez/Cousins would just cause all sorts of problems defensively when it comes to the pick and roll and pick and pop situations. Teams who are successful running the pick and roll would have a field day with those two. Favors is more fluid and would give you a guy that can defend the pick and roll and has the athletic ability to stay with bigs who are going to be shooting from the elbow or from a step inside the 3 point line. 

That being said, I think HKF is right, Favors to New Jersey and Cousins to Minnesota just makes sense. The Nets need a 4 alongside Lopez and the Timberwolves need a center who can be a defensive anchor. It almost makes too much sense, but thats how I see it playing out. 


Pistons getting 7th is kind of disappointing to me since I was hoping we would get a top 3 pick, take Cousins, and get a return to the tough, rugged, defensive-minded style Detroit champions are famous for. I really hope Dumars looks at taking Udoh, Aldrich, or Davis to give us a young big who can turn into a defensive anchor down the line.


----------



## cpawfan

HKF said:


> The first two picks will be Wall and Turner. Thad Young will move to the bench, Iggy to the 3. You are crazy, if you think Philly is going to pass on him. This dude is the next NBA superstar wing.


Always remember, Ed Stefanski is a ****ing moron. He is my only hope for saving us Nets Fans from watching Rod Thorn **** up another draft by taking Cousins


----------



## cpawfan

HB said:


> I just dont see how the Nets dont pick Cousins to go with Lopez. Thats a Bynum/Gasol type combo. Favors isn't doing that sorry to say.


All the proof I need that Favors is the right pick for the Nets

Durant would be a better NBA Center than Cousins an NBA PF


----------



## Wade County

Favors should, and likely will, be the pick IMO.


----------



## Rather Unique

bball2223 said:


> Pistons getting 7th is kind of disappointing to me since I was hoping we would get a top 3 pick, take Cousins, and get a return to the tough, rugged, defensive-minded style Detroit champions are famous for. I really hope Dumars looks at taking Udoh, Aldrich, or Davis to give us a young big who can turn into a defensive anchor down the line.


BBall if you're hoping for one of the 4 bigs between Udoh, Aldrich, Davis or Monroe i think you'll be getting your chance. They should all be there unless a couple of them jump up and say Wes Johnson or Aminu drop. Regardless, at the very least, 2 of those should be available at 7.


----------



## cpawfan

Rather Unique said:


> BBall if you're hoping for one of the 4 bigs between Udoh, Aldrich, Davis or Monroe i think you'll be getting your chance. They should all be there unless a couple of them jump up and say Wes Johnson or Aminu drop. Regardless, at the very least, 2 of those should be available at 7.


Monroe will probably look good in workouts with his skill level. So that is another player that should ensure the Pistons are able to draft a Center.


----------



## bball2223

I'd rather get a defensive anchor before we take Monroe, to be honest. When you think of Pistons title teams/contenders you think physical play and defense. Monroe is a skilled, finesse big guy, he just doesn't fit the Piston profile. I would settle for him before we took Aminu though to be quite honest. Aminu does not have much offensive game and I'm not too sold on him as an all-around player. Dumars has made some rather dumb moves as of late, so nothing really would surprise me. 

Maybe we can shop this pick with someone like Rip or Prince. Whatever we do I just hope it will help this team improve and add pieces so we can hopefully be in the playoffs sometime soon.


----------



## cpawfan

bball2223 said:


> I'd rather get a defensive anchor before we take Monroe, to be honest. When you think of Pistons title teams/contenders you think physical play and defense. Monroe is a skilled, finesse big guy, he just doesn't fit the Piston profile. I would settle for him before we took Aminu though to be quite honest. Aminu does not have much offensive game and I'm not too sold on him as an all-around player. Dumars has made some rather dumb moves as of late, so nothing really would surprise me.
> 
> Maybe we can shop this pick with someone like Rip or Prince. Whatever we do I just hope it will help this team improve and add pieces so we can hopefully be in the playoffs sometime soon.


I agree that he isn't a good fit for the Pistons. Rather I was saying he is a guy that should help push down one of the guys you are interested in drafting.


----------



## Ben

Really glad Philly got that #2 pick. Also pretty glad Nets aren't #1.


----------



## bball2223

cpawfan said:


> I agree that he isn't a good fit for the Pistons. Rather I was saying he is a guy that should help push down one of the guys you are interested in drafting.


I was more referencing to what Rather Unique was saying. I didn't even catch your post until after mine was posted, lol. I agree with your point though, I think Monroe is going to flourish in workouts.


----------



## HKF

Pistons need a center. I think Aldrich is a starting center in this league. If he's there at 7, I would take him (yes even over Udoh, because the Pistons need a 5).


----------



## jokeaward

HKF said:


> If the Nets didn't have Lopez, I would take Cousins, but I think the top 4 in this draft are future all-stars. I think someone is going to trade up for that #4 pick and lord help the rest of the league if somehow Demarcus Cousins ends up in Houston for a pick and someone like Chase Budinger.


Why would a team with picks 16 and 23 need Houston's pick? Maybe trading up, but not likely. Not that the Wolves have to do something prudent.

Portland might make some sense even intra-division, it wasn't Kahn but the team picked up two years of Mike Miller, similar to Camby, and Fernandez is in the doghouse for some reason. Or does pushing hard mean Oden?

If MIN can walk out of the draft with Camby to start at C, who wasn't disgruntled with the Clippers, Rudy for the bench, and any reasonable talent to play the 2/3 from these draft picks, that might be okay. And they can trade Camby... poor guy, might be on four teams since Denver.


----------



## bball2223

HKF said:


> Pistons need a center. I think Aldrich is a starting center in this league. If he's there at 7, I would take him (yes even over Udoh, because the Pistons need a 5).


We definitely see eye to eye on this issue HKF. Aldrich is who I'm hoping for, but I'm not too sure if he is going to be around.


----------



## cpawfan

bball2223 said:


> We definitely see eye to eye on this issue HKF. Aldrich is who I'm hoping for, but I'm not too sure if he is going to be around.


He's white, he'll be there :devil2:


----------



## Kidd

**** my life


----------



## croco

f22egl said:


> I think Arenas will be in a Wizards uniform anyways given how huge his contract is over the next few years. Although if the Wizards were able to trade Arenas for cap space, they would have room for two max free agents.


I don't think they can trade Arenas because his contract is horrendous, but they might be better off paying him all that money to not play.


----------



## hroz

They shouldve cut Arenas when they had he chance.

Idiots

To think the FAs they could be throwing Arenas's money at.


----------



## f22egl

hroz said:


> They shouldve cut Arenas when they had he chance.
> 
> Idiots
> 
> To think the FAs they could be throwing Arenas's money at.


The Wizards don't get any more cap space by cutting Arenas unless his contract was voided due to the moral ineptitude clause in his contract. Given that he wasn't convicted of a felony or any real jail time, there was zero percent chance that they could have.

That being said, they can still throw a max contract a potential free agent this offseason.


----------



## HKF

They are just going to go with Arenas, but make no mistake, if he ****s up again or even hints at being a cancer, he will be waived and the NBA will help the Wiz get out of that deal (so he will be forced to be on his best behavior).


----------



## MemphisX

f22egl said:


> The Wizards don't get any more cap space by cutting Arenas unless his contract was voided due to the moral ineptitude clause in his contract. Given that he wasn't convicted of a felony or any real jail time, there was zero percent chance that they could have.
> 
> That being said, they can still throw a max contract a potential free agent this offseason.


Gilbert Arenas plead guilty to a felony. I am still waiting for the new owner to take over, I think he might try to void that deal especially now.


----------



## E.H. Munro

MemphisX said:


> Cousins and Yao? Or Favors and Yao?


As much as I love Yao, I've given up hope on him being healthy for an entire season, and for a 7'6" guy he's getting long in the tooth. I'd like to see them draft a replacement now. Danny Orton if they stay put, but I'd love to see them move up and grab Cousins to take over for Yao.


----------



## f22egl

MemphisX said:


> Gilbert Arenas plead guilty to a felony. I am still waiting for the new owner to take over, I think he might try to void that deal especially now.


He plead guilty to a felony and received zero jail time. The Wizards would have more of a case to void Arenas's contract had his sentence interfered with any team responsibilities. 

Ted Leonsis who will be the next owner of the Washington Wizards has said that the Wizards will not void Gilbert Arenas's deal. Stern was also on the record today and said that he expects Gilbert Arenas to be in a Wizards uniform next season.


----------



## f22egl

croco said:


> I don't think they can trade Arenas because his contract is horrendous, but they might be better off paying him all that money to not play.


Arenas is still a solid player - 22 ppg, 7 apg, and 4 rpg. I'm not sure how the Wizards are a better team without him, aside for the possibility for tanking in the 2010-11 season. The Wizards would be wise to hold onto Arenas and hope they can trade Arenas for an expiring contract. It would foolish to buy out Arenas have have that dead cap space for four more years.


----------



## rocketeer

Organized Chaos said:


> That makes less sense. And since history has shown not everything falls in order it's sort of fun thing to do. Far more pointless thread games being played currently or in the past. Why bother posting?


because it's entirely random, i just don't see the point in trying to guess what outcome happens. talking about what you hope happens or what each team would do in each potential situation makes sense. trying to guess what random outcome happens doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## HB

The Sixers should take Cousins


----------



## HB

bball2223 said:


> Why wouldn't Favors be doing that?
> 
> Like Rather Unique stated, Lopez/Cousins would just cause all sorts of problems defensively when it comes to the pick and roll and pick and pop situations. Teams who are successful running the pick and roll would have a field day with those two. Favors is more fluid and would give you a guy that can defend the pick and roll and has the athletic ability to stay with bigs who are going to be shooting from the elbow or from a step inside the 3 point line.
> 
> That being said, I think HKF is right, Favors to New Jersey and Cousins to Minnesota just makes sense. The Nets need a 4 alongside Lopez and the Timberwolves need a center who can be a defensive anchor. It almost makes too much sense, but thats how I see it playing out.
> 
> 
> Pistons getting 7th is kind of disappointing to me since I was hoping we would get a top 3 pick, take Cousins, and get a return to the tough, rugged, defensive-minded style Detroit champions are famous for. I really hope Dumars looks at taking Udoh, Aldrich, or Davis to give us a young big who can turn into a defensive anchor down the line.



Why does everyone keep bringing up the defense? Again how has the Bynum/Gasol combo been a problem defensively for the Lakers, they are both two lumbering centers.

Do you not see that rebounding wise the Nets have no more problems and on the offensive side of things, it'd be hard to keep both guys out of the paint.


----------



## HB

cpawfan said:


> All the proof I need that Favors is the right pick for the Nets
> 
> Durant would be a better NBA Center than Cousins an NBA PF


Meh you complain about most picks so this isn't entirely out of the ordinary.


----------



## HKF

The Sixers are not passing on Turner nor should they. They need a star, they have complimentary players. Turner is a star.


----------



## HB

So is Cousins, but I know I'd rather pay to watch Turner than Cousins though.


----------



## croco

f22egl said:


> Arenas is still a solid player - 22 ppg, 7 apg, and 4 rpg. I'm not sure how the Wizards are a better team without him, aside for the possibility for tanking in the 2010-11 season. The Wizards would be wise to hold onto Arenas and hope they can trade Arenas for an expiring contract. It would foolish to buy out Arenas have have that dead cap space for four more years.


His play on the basketball court isn't even the biggest problem, his attitude is. The Wizards have experienced a distastrous collapse the past years, mainly because Arenas was injured and then because of his behavior. I don't know why you would want to continue with him if you have already shipped out Jamison, Butler and Haywood, just got lucky in the lottery and got the first pick overall. The Wizards have already torn down most of the old building blocks, they might as well finish that process.


----------



## Basel




----------



## f22egl

croco said:


> His play on the basketball court isn't even the biggest problem, his attitude is. The Wizards have experienced a distastrous collapse the past years, mainly because Arenas was injured and then because of his behavior. I don't know why you would want to continue with him if you have already shipped out Jamison, Butler and Haywood, just got lucky in the lottery and got the first pick overall. The Wizards have already torn down most of the old building blocks, they might as well finish that process.


The Wizards may as well see if a Wall and Arenas backcourt can work or shows signs of working at least in the 1st half of the NBA season next year. The Wizards may be able to rehabilitate Arenas's value and be able to trade Arenas for a piece or expiring by the trading deadline next season.

By cutting or severing ties with Arenas, the Wizards not only don't save any money, but they will have dead cap space on their books for the next four years. Yes, the Wizards could explore trades with teams like Knicks who could strike out in free agency. BTW, I'm confused at how Arenas's attitude and injury issues are related. Since you said the Wizards struggled so much in Arenas's absence, it would make sense to bring Arenas back since the Wizards are a better team with him on the court. The Wizards could attempt to rehabilitate Arenas's value by the trading deadline to a team that wants to make a push. 

This postseason also indicated that Butler and Jamison were flawed players and that the lack of success that the Wizards had in the past should not be shouldered by Arenas. Jamison showed that he was one of the worst defenders in the league and is widely inconsistent down the stretch when he needs to deliver. Butler is a nice player but will forever have problems being the second banana because he's a tweener like Jamison who can't guard shooting guards or small forwards consistently. He also doesn't attack the rim as much as he used and often settles for long 2 point jumpers and isn't consistent enough from 3 point range. 

The Wizards, along with John Wall, already have a late first round pick and an early second pick with a GM that has knack for finding quality players later in the draft- (see Michael Redd and Andray Blatche).


----------



## cpawfan

HB said:


> Meh you complain about most picks so this isn't entirely out of the ordinary.


Yes, I was soooooo wrong to complain about the Nets selections of Antoine Wright and Sean Williams

Speaking of Wright, last night during the lottery, when they showed Danny Granger, my oldest son says, "Dad, isn't that the guy you wanted the Nets to draft?"


----------



## cpawfan

HKF said:


> The Sixers are not passing on Turner nor should they. They need a star, they have complimentary players. Turner is a star.


Ed Stefanski is a moron, anything is possible


----------



## HB

cpawfan said:


> Yes, I was soooooo wrong to complain about the Nets selections of Antoine Wright and Sean Williams


Most questioned the Wright pick, I liked the Sean pick, but unfortunately didnt work out.


----------



## cpawfan

HB said:


> Most questioned the Wright pick, I liked the Sean pick, but unfortunately didnt work out.


That is revisionist history. The forums were filled with people buying the next Allan Houston hype that Stefanski was selling. After all, he had to be good because he was projected to go higher.

Next you are going to tell me you didn't compare Marcus Williams to Deron Williams


----------



## HB

Oh I did at that point, but fans usually have to feel good about their picks. Wright had been picked, might as well get use to him. The problem with him was that, not many had seen him play, so everything that was peddled...well people bought.


----------



## croco

f22egl said:


> The Wizards may as well see if a Wall and Arenas backcourt can work or shows signs of working at least in the 1st half of the NBA season next year. The Wizards may be able to rehabilitate Arenas's value and be able to trade Arenas for a piece or expiring by the trading deadline next season.
> 
> By cutting or severing ties with Arenas, the Wizards not only don't save any money, but they will have dead cap space on their books for the next four years. Yes, the Wizards could explore trades with teams like Knicks who could strike out in free agency. BTW, I'm confused at how Arenas's attitude and injury issues are related. Since you said the Wizards struggled so much in Arenas's absence, it would make sense to bring Arenas back since the Wizards are a better team with him on the court. The Wizards could attempt to rehabilitate Arenas's value by the trading deadline to a team that wants to make a push.
> 
> This postseason also indicated that Butler and Jamison were flawed players and that the lack of success that the Wizards had in the past should not be shouldered by Arenas. Jamison showed that he was one of the worst defenders in the league and is widely inconsistent down the stretch when he needs to deliver. Butler is a nice player but will forever have problems being the second banana because he's a tweener like Jamison who can't guard shooting guards or small forwards consistently. He also doesn't attack the rim as much as he used and often settles for long 2 point jumpers and isn't consistent enough from 3 point range.
> 
> The Wizards, along with John Wall, already have a late first round pick and an early second pick with a GM that has knack for finding quality players later in the draft- (see Michael Redd and Andray Blatche).


His injuries and the attitude are related because both decreased his value to the point that he has become untradeable, as a former and relatively young All-Star caliber guard. 

If the Wizards want a fresh start - and the moves during the regular season have indicated just that - this is not the time to mess around and see whether Arenas/Wall can co-exist in the same backcourt. Arenas is the face of the team that collapsed and if they truly want to move on, he can't be part of the future plans. 

As for Jamison and Butler, Jamison has clearly declined due to age, not sure why Butler has had a rather disappointing season. Maybe he will bounce back, but as you said he didn't attack nearly as much anymore which made him effective on offense.


----------



## jericho

I don't think there's any question that the Wizards should be looking to trade Arenas, but they should also be absolutely planning to have him in their starting lineup next season because he'll be ridiculously hard to move. The Wizards will need to take back an equally unappetizing mess - overpriced,lengthy contract(s), injury history, etc. Just a mess that doesn't gum up the position your new cornerstone needs to play. 

Really, look around the league and tell me who you think will be interested. Arenas' contract is arguably worse than Elton Brand's.


----------



## jericho

If the Knicks strike out in free agency, maybe they'll take Agent Zero to put butts in seats, sending Eddy Curry and some other debris in return.


----------



## Dre

jericho said:


> I don't think there's any question that the Wizards should be looking to trade Arenas, but they should also be absolutely planning to have him in their starting lineup next season because he'll be ridiculously hard to move. The Wizards will need to take back an equally unappetizing mess - overpriced,lengthy contract(s), injury history, etc. Just a mess that doesn't gum up the position your new cornerstone needs to play.


Reading and understanding this puts any talk of trading Arenas to bed for now. Like I said someone who whiffed on a FA this offseason might see him come December and trade for him if he's doing well enough, but that's an off chance. There's just very little outside of a buyout or taking back a worse deal (at least he scores) that gets Arenas out of a Wizards uniform.


----------



## SheriffKilla

What about Arenas to the Lakers for some expirings, they need a replacement for Fisher, Arenas outside shooting should fit in the triangle and PJ has a good history with headcases. Take Morison, Walton and Vujacic for Arenas. Would the Lakers do it though? I think only if they dont win the championship but if they dont they just might.


----------



## Cris

fjkdsi said:


> What about Arenas to the Lakers for some expirings, they need a replacement for Fisher, Arenas outside shooting should fit in the triangle and PJ has a good history with headcases. Take Morison, Walton and Vujacic for Arenas. Would the Lakers do it though? I think only if they dont win the championship but if they dont they just might.


I'd rather have Hinrich. Agent 0 is just too much of a risk.


----------



## E.H. Munro

fjkdsi said:


> What about Arenas to the Lakers for some expirings


Arenas & Artest on the same squad? Oh my...


----------



## f22egl

fjkdsi said:


> What about Arenas to the Lakers for some expirings, they need a replacement for Fisher, Arenas outside shooting should fit in the triangle and PJ has a good history with headcases. Take Morison, Walton and Vujacic for Arenas. Would the Lakers do it though? I think only if they dont win the championship but if they dont they just might.


Morrison is a free agent next season so he can't be traded.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Actually, Ammo's a restricted free agent, though LA is going to renounce him. The Lakers couldn't make the deal without including Odom or Bynum, so it wouldn't happen.


----------



## f22egl

croco said:


> His injuries and the attitude are related because both decreased his value to the point that he has become untradeable, as a former and relatively young All-Star caliber guard.
> 
> If the Wizards want a fresh start - and the moves during the regular season have indicated just that - this is not the time to mess around and see whether Arenas/Wall can co-exist in the same backcourt. Arenas is the face of the team that collapsed and if they truly want to move on, he can't be part of the future plans.
> 
> As for Jamison and Butler, Jamison has clearly declined due to age, not sure why Butler has had a rather disappointing season. Maybe he will bounce back, but as you said he didn't attack nearly as much anymore which made him effective on offense.


I would say Arenas probably isn't in the Wizards long term plans. However, the Wizards probably can't trade Arenas in the short term unless it's for somebody's garbage AND the Wizards may have to give up assets like draft picks or a young prospect to do it. 

In the short term, someone like John Wall can increase Arenas's value . Arenas didn't miss much time, if any, due to the knee surgeries in the 2009-10 season. If Arenas stays healthy and starts producing even like he did last year, and cuts down on the turnover, he will become a more tradeable asset at the upcoming trading deadline in the 2010-11 season.

An Arenas/Wall backcourt could work. John Wall is likely big enough to guard shooting guards and Arenas complements Wall's lack of perimeter shooting. It was also clear that the Wizards needed guys who could get to the rim as guys like Miller/Foye were not able to do so enough consistently.

Jamison struggled because he wasn't allowed to operate in the post with Shaq in the paint, where Jamison got a majority of easy baskets off of offensive rebounds and quick put backs. Nonetheless, Jamison has ALWAYS been a horrible defender throughout his career from Golden State and Dallas to Washington and Cleveland. It made sense for the Wizards to trade Jamison as well to allow Blatche to show what he could do, where he showed signs of being a solid starter. 

Caron Butler was too much of a chucker in Washington and played little to no defense last season on a 19 win team in 2008-09 and continued into the 09-10. His habits began to resurface against the San Antonio Spurs. Still, he's a solid player but he had to be moved along with Haywood in order to trade Stevenson's bad contract and get the Wizards under the luxury tax.

While the Wizards are clearly rebuilding with these moves, I would say that they made these moves to cut costs. The Wizards were in a rush to trade Jamison, Butler, Stevenson, and Haywood to get under the luxury tax. The Wizards also increased their odds of winning the 2010 draft lottery. Given that the Wizards are projected to have 20+ million in cap room, and are well below the luxury tax, the Wizards can afford to hold onto Arenas without trading any more assets to do so in the immediate future. 

Of course if the Wizards had a chance to void Arenas's deal, they would do so and would have the opportunity to go after 2 max free agents this offseason. However, buying out a player will result in dead cap space for the next four years of his contract. 

If the Wizards also traded Arenas for straight cap space, they would have to overpay for players (ie Rudy Gay) in order to have minimum salary allowed by the NBA. 

Again, it's not like any team wants to have Arenas on their team given his injury issues in the past and that he's still due nearly $75-80 million on his contract.


----------



## HB

Bottom line if you want Wall to grow as a player, Arenas has to be out of the picture. They can fool around with that backcourt for a while but you know in that Front office, they are thinking about getting Arenas out of that locker room. No two ways about it.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Arenas to Cleveland for Mo & 'Tawn? (Assuming that LeBron stays.)


----------



## f22egl

E.H. Munro said:


> Arenas to Cleveland for Mo & 'Tawn? (Assuming that LeBron stays.)


No to Antawn especially with Andray Blatche who has played well so far in his absence. I don't think Jamison would take coming off the bench well especially to guys who he thinks he should be starting over. 

If LeBron wants to play with Gilbert, the Wizards have max cap space to sign James.


----------



## f22egl

Gilbert in his last 10 games

27.1 ppg
7.8 apg
5.1 rpg
43% fg
38% 3p%
3.5 to

Would any team that strikes out in free agency trade him for cap space? Then again, I would rather pay Gilbert the money he is making now than maxing out someone like Rudy Gay.


----------



## HKF

Not sure why. Arenas is a deranged idiot who hasn't won much in his career. Gay isn't a character risk and the problem with him is because he's been on one of the youngest teams in the league, not because he can't play.


----------



## f22egl

HKF said:


> Not sure why. Arenas is a deranged idiot who hasn't won much in his career. Gay isn't a character risk and the problem with him is because he's been on one of the youngest teams in the league, not because he can't play.


Do you think Rudy Gay is actually worth a max contract or because he's less of a risk than Arenas? Either way, it's possible for Arenas to some of his value by midseason especially by playing alongside John Wall. I don't buy into the notion that Arenas will make John Wall into damaged goods.

I think Arenas's gun incident against Javaris Crittenton was really stupid. However, I wouldn't get carried away and assume that he will bring chaos to wherever he goes for the rest of his career. He made a mistake and people (at least in DC) are ready to move on. As for Gay, I agree he has a lot of potential but I don't think the Wizards should overpay to get him.


----------



## HKF

Arenas has always been immature and this was just the tipping point. Not sure why you are still defending him. The guy's a good basketball player but that's pretty much it. I used to like Gil, but he's never ever been really contrite about his actions. Simply put, **** him.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Out of curiosity, what does everybody think of Donatas Montiejunas as a prospect?

He's scrawny and needs work on his defense, but I really like the kid.


----------



## Kidd

Who cares, he's bound to end up on the Raptors...


----------



## BlakeJesus

briaN37 said:


> Who cares, he's bound to end up on the Raptors...


Were you trying to be funny? Or were you just talking because you changed your avatar and you wanted to see if it looked cool.


----------



## Kidd

GregOden said:


> Were you trying to be funny? Or were you just talking because you changed your avatar and you wanted to see if it looked cool.


I was trying to be funny.

I did the second thing ages ago.


----------



## f22egl

HKF said:


> Arenas has always been immature and this was just the tipping point. Not sure why you are still defending him. *The guy's a good basketball player but that's pretty much it. *


There you go.


----------



## rebelsun

No way the Wizards straight up waive Arenas without some kind of massive league exemption - that's at least 3yrs of about 18m/yr = cap suicide. Gil will do his time, get PR coaching, say all the right things, and get back in the league. 

You wonder if he isn't making more and more sense for NY. They could probably move Curry for him and LeBron has a legitimate superstar to play next to in the city (something NJ can't currently offer). James might decide before the logistics regarding Gil's situation are resolved, so it's probably a relative longshot. Regardless, if they should somehow strike out on Bron, Arenas should absolutely flourish as the offensive dynamo PG in a D'Antoni system - 30ppg wouldn't seem unreasonable (sans James).


----------



## Diable

You really pray that he can look like he's half way worth the contract so you convince someone to let you give him away. Right now the other guy would just laugh in your face if you tried to trade them Arenas...Maybe if you throw in a couple of really horny supermodels under the table they might listen to you.


----------



## seifer0406

Arenas is a few mood swings away from becoming the next Marbury. I can't see the Knicks taking a chance on the guy even if they are getting Lebron. The horrors of a volatile point guard runs too deep in NY for that to happen.


----------



## rebelsun

It's obviously a very difficult situation for Washington. They very likely won't be able to void the contract, so that leaves them with both he and his deal. If they really don't want him around Wall, they either have to trade him or indefinitely suspend his presence from the team. When healthy and 'on,' Arenas is a superstar-level player in the league, which is rare. If he does damage control when he gets out and proves he's healthy, it's not like the guy is just going to fail to step onto an NBA court ever again.

In terms of the PR issue, Vick was convicted for more vicious charges and the image-conscious Goodell did allow him to return, albeit after a good period of time. He'll have to get back on the good graces of the league, which may include further suspension from Stern, but the guy will play again somewhere.


----------



## f22egl

David Aldridge on an Arenas/Wall backcourt



> • Crowded D.C. Backcourt
> 
> The texts came to Ted Leonsis Tuesday night.
> 
> Gilbert Arenas, the Washington Wizards' guard, fresh off a month of house arrest, had seen what occurred earlier, when the Wizards jumped from fifth to first in the lottery, with the opportunity to take Kentucky's John Wall. And that would mean Wall would move to point guard, and Arenas would move to shooting guard.
> 
> And oh, the trouble that would cause!
> 
> There is a school of thought that says the Wizards shouldn't have Arenas within a mile of Wall, such is Arenas' supposed toxicity. Arenas, the argument goes, will drag down Wall with him, into his world of bringing guns to the locker room, and suspensions, and unmentionable acts with teammates' footwear. Wall has no chance to resist the devilish charms of Arenas, the anti-teammate depressant, and the Wizards will sink deeper into the morass.
> wall_300.jpg
> John Wall
> Jim McIsaac/NBAE via Getty Images
> 
> Could go that way, one supposes. But not me.
> 
> "It's the same thing I'm going to say: Look how me and Eric Bledsoe did," Wall said last week at the pre-Draft combine, referring to his Kentucky teammate. "Guys said we both needed the ball, and it wasn't going to work together. Eric did a great job of not pressuring, not worrying about having the ball. He knew I was going to find him and I was the point guard. And just like that, Eric can score just like Gilbert. So if I go there with that pick, I'm going to find him with the ball. He's a scoring person and he's been in the league for a long time. He's a veteran. He's going to help me out and give me advice while I'm going through the process."
> 
> First of all, there aren't horns growing out of Arenas' head. Did he do a dumb, dumb thing, and lose millions of dollars as a result? Yes and yes. Is it possible he's so thick-headed he learned absolutely nothing from that? Possibly. But that would be surprising. Arenas is immature at times, but he's not stupid, and he's not Lucifer. He knows that David Stern won't need much to throw the book at him, kick him out of the NBA forever. If Arenas isn't on his absolute best behavior next season it will be shocking. And career suicide.
> 
> Second, Arenas played off-guard at Arizona, where he first made a name for himself, and throughout his first few seasons in the NBA. He was very effective in Washington with Larry Hughes, with Hughes initiating the Wizards' offense as much as Arenas did from the point. A two guard front like Saunders implemented after Arenas' suspension would make a world of sense with Wall and Arenas.
> 
> Third, there has never been a hammer in the history of hammers like the one the Wizards have over Arenas. If they're too frightened to wield it, and he's too dumb to see it hanging over his head, then a pox on both their houses. He has no rights. He's a plebe. If they tell him to drop and give them 20 pushups he better get to huffing and puffing. And if they tell him he's moving to shooting guard, and he gives them any guff about it, they should Tinsley his rear end and forget about it. They'd have to pay him the rest of his $80 million, but they can lose without Arenas just as easily as with him. If Flip Saunders doesn't set him straight about there being a new sheriff in town from minute one of training camp, then Saunders isn't worth the $5 million annually he's getting.
> 
> This scenario also presupposes that Wall is soft as chewing gum, easily pliable. Not so. The kid is comfortable in his own skin, but he's nobody's lackey. He's come to his own maturity the hard way, having had to deal with the death of his father at 9, and all the pain, confusion and anger that caused.
> 
> "My mom, I didn't see her as much, working three to four jobs," Wall said. "She had to take care of me and my sisters. This is a dream come true for me. This is all I want to do for my mom. Seeing her work so much, and doing everything she could, and my sisters making all my games. I just want to do it all for her."
> 
> But the path was rocky. He was cut as a sophomore from his high school team in Raleigh, in part, because of his bad attitude.
> 
> "It was tough," he said. "I didn't really know too much about what death was, and why people was going away, and why God was taking them. Now, I understand. But at that point, it was frustrating. I had so much anger and frustration come into me, that's when my anger problems started building up. I couldn't trust people. So it was pretty tough. But my mom sat down and told me one day, 'If you want to play basketball, if you want to do something special that changes your life around, you have to change your attitude, and your dad is going to be watching.' And once I figured it out, I said basketball is my escape. And this is the best way for me to do that."
> 
> Wall has promised his family that he will return to college and be the first in his family to get a degree. This is a tough kid, one whose skills, star power and promises made are not going to be run over by anyone. He wants to be a good teammate, but he wants to be great, too. Whether Arenas is around or not, that's not going to change.


----------



## f22egl

Diable said:


> You really pray that he can look like he's half way worth the contract so you convince someone to let you give him away. Right now the other guy would just laugh in your face if you tried to trade them Arenas...Maybe if you throw in a couple of really horny supermodels under the table they might listen to you.


Again if Arenas does something "stupid", he could violate his probation and face jail time which would void his contract. The biggest concerns would be his 3 knee surgeries but he seemed to play well enough towards the end of his 09-10 campaign.


----------



## f22egl

RebelSun said:


> It's obviously a very difficult situation for Washington. They very likely won't be able to void the contract, so that leaves them with both he and his deal. If they really don't want him around Wall, they either have to trade him or indefinitely suspend his presence from the team. When healthy and 'on,' Arenas is a superstar-level player in the league, which is rare. If he does damage control when he gets out and proves he's healthy, it's not like the guy is just going to fail to step onto an NBA court ever again.
> 
> In terms of the PR issue, Vick was convicted for more vicious charges and the image-conscious Goodell did allow him to return, albeit after a good period of time. He'll have to get back on the good graces of the league, *which may include further suspension from Stern, but the guy will play again somewhere.*


It is impossible for Stern to suspend Arenas again for the same act that he's committed.


----------



## MemphisX

f22egl said:


> It is impossible for Stern to suspend Arenas again for the same act that he's committed.


Depends...technically he was suspended for his bizarre behavior after the incident not because of the incident. I still think they should make him take a severe buyout or let him waste another season attempting to fight his contract being voided.


----------



## f22egl

MemphisX said:


> Depends...technically he was suspended for his bizarre behavior after the incident not because of the incident. I still think they should make him take a severe buyout or let him waste another season attempting to fight his contract being voided.


They suspended Arenas indefinetely after his behavior. Arenas then met with David Stern and Stern decided to suspend Arenas for the rest of the season for the gun incident- instead of a set number of games.


----------

